# Help a New Guy Pleas



## GAGS (Apr 22, 2008)

I am building my first 4 lane race way. I started with an AFX Giant Raceway and bought the 4 lane AFX International Raceway. Between the 2 sets I have been able to put together maybe 30-35 feet of running track for each lane. All connections are tight but 1 lane is dead in the middle section of the track. I have tried replacing track, checking the connections and switching cars. There are 2 inside corners where the cars stop, everything else is awesome. I am not using custom power, just the stock terminal power and terminals. I hope that makes sense, please help. I want to start racing.


----------



## ScottD961 (Jan 31, 2008)

i know you have done this but I think you may need to go back and check it all again,because it should be working. Have you tried buying the new terminal track that has four recepticles in it so that you can run one power pack per lane?


----------



## GAGS (Apr 22, 2008)

I am using 4 terminals with 1 power pack per lane, is that too much or too little? All but 1 lane works great. I keep thinking it must be a connection some place. Will the new terminals work better? Thanks for the response.


----------



## ScottD961 (Jan 31, 2008)

Gags, welcome to Hobby talk this is an awesome site!! Okay you are using four of the terminal tracks, two back to back per lane, is that it? So you have four power packs going , right? The plug into the track has to be reversed on at least two of them so that the cars will all go in the right direction which I am sure you are doing sinse all of the lanes are working except one. One power pack per lane is what you want unless you go to an aftermarket power source, so you are doing everything right it sounds like. I am using track from those two sets as well as track that I have bought from the great people you will meet here and I have not encountered your problem. I am using the new A/Fx termional track which lets you use one power pack per lane. It is the next step you should go to before building a permanent layout with an aftermarket power source. Believe it or not I have a feeling the problem may be a connection somehwere between track peices.I could be wrong Wish I was close by so I could have a look my self


----------



## ScottD961 (Jan 31, 2008)

My email address is [email protected] if you need to use it and I'll help any way I can


----------



## GAGS (Apr 22, 2008)

Thanks,
It has to be a connection, that is the only logical answer. I am going to take that whole section apart and go from there.
Thanks Again


----------



## twolff (May 11, 2007)

If you have replaced the "dead" sections of track, then check the last section of track that has power. Replace it. It may have an open circuit where it connects to the sections that are having power problems.


----------



## ScottD961 (Jan 31, 2008)

Thanks Twolff I wouldn't have thought of that being a newbie my self, see Gags, I told you , everyone here is COOOOLL !!!!


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

I am using Mattel track, but I will pass along a problem I had. It could also happen with Tomy.

Also remember that if you have a dead section, you have two open connections, not one. The check to make sure you have a completely closed circuit is to seperate two track pieces and see if the pieces on each side of the opening have power. If not, there's at least one break somewhere.

For lack of a better description, the power from your terminal track flows both clockwise and counterclockwise. A single break in the circuit will not show up because power is getting to the pieces on both sides of the open connection from opposite directions. It's only when there are two (or more) open connections that you will see a dead section.

The rails of adjacent pieces slide in next to each other. On some Mattel pieces, the rails of adjacent pieces did not touch, although it was hard to tell from simply looking. Therefore, I had dead sections. The solution was to take a screwdriver and bend the rail ends slightly so that there was greater tension pushing the rails of adjacent pieces together.

Joe


----------



## GAGS (Apr 22, 2008)

You guys are awesome, I am going to look at it tonight.


----------



## AcesFull (Jan 6, 2008)

I had a similar problem. I just ziptied the controller to that lane so it was giving full power, then took a car and went section by section, touching the car down on the rails until I located the peices that were not getting power. Replaced them and it works just fine now.


----------



## GAGS (Apr 22, 2008)

Thanks to all, I found the dead track section. The connection does not seem to fit on that 1 piece. I replaced it and now I am running smooth on all 4 lanes. Thanks guys, great site.


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

Glad to hear it's fixed.
There was one other possibility I wanted to mention. It is possible that on any given piece, the rails are not high enough to make consistant contact with the pickup shoes. This is just because the mass produced plastic track is made to very loose, if any, standards. With a piece like this, I believe your only recourse is to junk it. A car with worn pickup shoes will be more effected by low rails.

Thanks...Joe


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

Welcome to Hobbytalk,if I can ever help,just ask!
DRAGjet


----------



## GAGS (Apr 22, 2008)

I am sure I will have a lot of questions, I am becomming obsessed with T-Jets.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Another one bites the dust...welcome!

No known cure ...uther than death...or more t-jets.


----------

